# tastatureingabe geht an tty1 wärend man unter x ist

## Christian99

Hallo, bei mir passieren komische Dinge:

Also, und zwar sachen die ich unter X in "konsole" eintippe, die landen auf tty1. zusätzllich, dh, unter X kriegt man gar nix mit davon. Mag etwas seltsam klingen, als es das erste mal passiert ist (war im Dezember) hab ich mir auch gedacht: das kann nicht sein, da hast du selber was verbockt. Im Dezember hab ich unter X irgendwas in einem ordner (unterordner in meinen homeverzeichnis) gelöscht mit "rm -rf *" war auch weiter kein problem, nur hat sich dann langsam mein homeverzeichnis aufgelöst... es sind nach und nach immer mehr ordner/dateien verschwunden. ich hab schon ziemlich panik bekommen und hab auf tty1 gewechselt, da sehe ich: ich bin noch eingeloggt, weil ich vorher da igendwas gemacht habe und mich nicht ausgeloggt habe ( ja, ich weiß, selber schuld  :Smile:  ) das aktuelle verzeichnis war "/" und es lief gerade "rm -rf *" natürlich sofort abgebrochen. glücklicherwise war ich nur als user eingeloggt, deswegen hat er "nur" mein homeverzeichnis gelöscht. hab mir schon gedacht, so ein mist passiert dir nicht nochmal... (seitdem hab ich libtrash  :Smile:  ). damals hab ich gedacht, das war mein eigner fehler, ich hab irgendwie net aufgepasst oder so und hab es auf sich beruhen lassen.

und heute das gleiche phänomen: ich bin mit "konsole" unterwegs, schau mir grad ein paar logfiles an, und bemerke einige fehlgeschlagene login-versuche an tty1. hab mich schon gewundert, ich sitz doch am rechner und bin nicht in an tty1, sondern unter x. noch dazu waren die login namen "cd foo" oder "cat bar", also gerade das was ich so getippt habe. dann auf tty1 geschaltet, und tatsächlich: da war das auch so zuu lesen, als ob ich es hier getippt hätte.

naja, das klingt alles recht komisch und ist schwer nachzuvollziehen. es ist mir bisher nur 2x bewusst aufgefallen (jetzt und im dezember) beide male hab ich in "konsole" gearbeitet. sonst fallen mir keine gemeinsamkeiten der ereignisse ein.

hat jemand eine idee, was das sein könnte (trojaner? aber wieso nur jetzt und vor 3 monaten? und wieso umleitung nach tty1 und nicht ins netz?) war sehr ärgerlich, weil ich mit meinen homeverzeichnis ne ganze ladung urlaubsfotos und so verloren habe. 

Gute Nacht

Christian

----------

## Max Steel

Sowas in der Art habe ich auch schonmal erlebt.

Bei mir liegt es daran das der Rechner unter Last nicht sauber von tty auf X bzw. andersrum umschaltet und ich dann irgendwie in beiden Sessions unterwegs bin/war.

Ist mir wie gesagt nur aufgefallen da das Bild ganz komisch "übereinandergelegt" war.

----------

## Christian99

sowas hatte ich bisher noch nicht, nur mal ein paar pixel oder ein ganzer streifen in der konsole, der komisch aussah. Aber woran könnte das denn liegen? ich würde jetzt mal sagen, durch den möglichen Datenverlust (in meinen fall ist es zwar ziemlich blöd gelaufen, aber trotzdem) ist das ein mehr oder weniger ernstes problem. Ich würde ja einen bug-report schreiben, aber an wen? Xorg? kernel? keine Ahnung...

----------

## Max Steel

Evtl ist das tatsächlich ein Bug im Kernel, welche Version verwendest du denn?

Nutzt du den Kernel-Parameter "CONSOLE="?

Oder das ist ein Bug in Terminal (KDE-konsole?) das der auch nach /dev/tty0 schreibt.

----------

## Christian99

momentan hab ich linux-2.6.33-zen1, im dezember war es aber der damals aktuelle gentoo-kernel (2.6.31 oder so)

ich hab auch "console = tty1" mit in der kernel kommandozeile. 

Persönlich hätte ich eigentlich den Xserver in Verdacht gehabt, aber wie kann man rausfinden ob es Xserver, der Kernel oder Konsole dafür verantwortlich ist?

----------

## Josef.95

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> das aktuelle verzeichnis war "/" und es lief gerade "rm -rf *" natürlich sofort abgebrochen. glücklicherwise war ich nur als user eingeloggt,

  Oje..., da ist den aber vermutlich noch einiges mehr mit kaputt gegangen...

Ich denke da sollte man dann mal das komplette System neu bauen, zb via "emerge -ave world"

oder gar das wichtigste sichern und neu aufsetzen.

Ist nun hinterher immer leicht gesagt,

aber bei einem "rm -rf *" sollte man lieber drei mal prüfen was man da evtl. anrichten kann..  :Wink: 

----------

## Max Steel

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> aber wie kann man rausfinden ob es

 

 *Quote:*   

> Xserver

 

Nunja, evtl einen anderen GraKa, Mouse und Keyboard Treiber probiern, aber so ganz sicher bin ich nicht.

 *Quote:*   

> , der Kernel

 

Wenn das Problem auch auf den tty selbst geschieht evtl.

 *Quote:*   

> oder Konsole dafür verantwortlich ist?

 

xterm oder andere nicht KDE(4) abhängige Terminals probiern.

----------

## Christian99

nein, außer meinen user-verzeichnis ist nichts kaputt gegangen. hatte ja keine schreibrechte. wollte einen wine-ordner löschen glaube ich, deswegen das -f, weil einige sachen unter wine mit schreibschutzgespeichert werden, weshalb auch immer.

was ich anrichte war mir klar: der wine-ordner wird geleert, das das, was ich unter x in die konsole eintippe auf tty1 landet, wo gerade / das aktuelle verzeihnis ist kann doch kein mensch ahnen

----------

## Max Steel

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> was ich anrichte war mir klar: der wine-ordner wird geleert, das das, was ich unter x in die konsole eintippe auf tty1 landet, wo gerade / das aktuelle verzeihnis ist kann doch kein mensch ahnen

 

Nein das kann keiner ahnen.

Es geht mehr darum, falls du als benutzer dort angemeldet warst, ist das evtl okay. (evtl wird /usr/local/ /usr/portage und die /var/ Sachen schaden nehmen, je nach deinen Gruppen)

----------

## Christian99

ohne weitere masßnahmen durchzuführen (emerge ...) hat es bis heute auf jeden fall keine probleme gegeben, außer dass mein user-verzeichnis leer war. also nehm ich an, dass auch weiter nix gelöscht wurde

----------

